# Finally bought a Corsair HX850W PSU!



## Power_user_EX (Nov 17, 2010)

From past some I was scared to run 4850 + 4870 in crossfireX when bought another HD4870 cause my current PSU is Cooler master eXtreme 600W which even can't handle loads of 550W !!! and CM Says it can manage upto 600W utter rubbish... also its efficiency is crap....!!!

After weeks of research on net i landed up buying Corsair HX850W PSU and i m happy with it...

Bought @ Rs.9.2k/- incl shipping from Primeabgb.com under diwali discount... of 5%
(Original Price = 9.5k/- w/o shipping)

Ill post a PSU buying guide and also tell you things i learnt while researching on net..... for time being here are the pics....

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4898/66337621.gif

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/8382/83914535.th.gif

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/1416/50306051.th.gif


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats!!DAMN!!4850+4870 in cfx!!Must be a friggin furnace in there!!..


----------



## Power_user_EX (Nov 17, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Congrats!!DAMN!!4850+4870 in cfx!!Must be a friggin furnace in there!!..



Its actually a furnace coz both cards heat up a lot.... i mean a loooooooot 
i have to keep the fans that can be controlled by mobo at 100% and also keep the northbrigde cooler fan that came with mobo attached at all times...and obviously g-card fans are also at 100%... 

Heat and dust is a big issue for me with CM 690 Cabinet... thats y planning for CM HAF 932 or CM HAF X to tackle Heat...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 17, 2010)

@Power_user_EX-congrats.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2010)

Power_user_EX said:


> Its actually a furnace coz both cards heat up a lot.... i mean a loooooooot
> i have to keep the fans that can be controlled by mobo at 100% and also keep the northbrigde cooler fan that came with mobo attached at all times...and obviously g-card fans are also at 100%...
> 
> Heat and dust is a big issue for me with CM 690 Cabinet... thats y planning for CM HAF 932 or CM HAF X to tackle Heat...



I have Xfire HD4890 and they run just as hot...! They both idle at around 60-65C idle and reach 85C (max while gaming). Every 6-7 month I dismantle the cards and clean them up good, including RE-TIM the cores. This really helps. Cause I noticed afte some months of usage the TIM hardens, dust settles in and idle / stress temperatures rise over all.  My fan profiles are still at default....!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 17, 2010)

Power_user_EX said:


> From past some I was scared to run 4850 + 4870 in crossfireX when bought another HD4870 cause my current PSU is Cooler master eXtreme 600W which even can't handle loads of 550W !!! and CM Says it can manage upto 600W utter rubbish... also its efficiency is crap....!!!
> 
> After weeks of research on net i landed up buying Corsair HX850W PSU and i m happy with it...
> 
> ...



kindly give a step by step process of online buying which will be helpful to many buyers still getting fear of being cheated.
I myself  am very interested in buying PSU corsair vx450w not available here in kolkata.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

^^.Its a nice suggestion by *avichandana*.It'll surely help a lot to the 1st timer online buyers.


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2010)

must be feeling good about the hole burned in pocket


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> kindly give a step by step process of online buying which will be helpful to many buyers still getting fear of being cheated.
> I myself  am very interested in buying PSU corsair vx450w not available here in kolkata.



*Avi*, it depends where you are buying it from. But basically it boils down to:

1. You find the product on the portal. (see that it is genuine, i.e. ask us)
2. Create a user ID.
3. Add the product to your cart.
4. Select payment method.
5. Input CC/debit card details.
6. Input (5)'s details on a secure payment gateway -- the site takes you back.
7. Validate the confirmation.
8. Get the tracking number.
9. Wait.
10. Put product on show-off thread.

The only place you can get cheated, if the portal / seller is fake. You can ask us about the authenticity of the same.

Best.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2010)

instead of spending 9.2k for HX850W, you should've sold off both the cards and get VX550W with GTX460 or HD6870


----------



## Power_user_EX (Nov 18, 2010)

@asingh : Do u experience microstuttering while playing games.... i mean have u noticed it using fraps ?

@ desiibond : I got this PSU not to waste money... but the next ill be getting a new rig PSU won't be in my list - alteast for next 6-7 years... and i needed a Modular PSU coz messy cables give rise to more heat probs when the cabinet space is reduced with crossfire setup... also i m waiting for the next gen Radeon cards probably 7800 series...
or i'd rather wait for 6870 price to drop and buy 2 of them....


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2010)

^^
Yups it is there, usually if the game is new and the driver release pre-dates it. I then play with V-Sync on. Once a driver comes out with the game fix most of the time it is fine. I think the worst driver-nightmare-game I experienced was BC2. One buggy game. After the latest patch, it refused to launch. Just uninstalled the bugger...!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 18, 2010)

asingh said:


> *Avi*, it depends where you are buying it from. But basically it boils down to:
> 
> 1. You find the product on the portal. (see that it is genuine, i.e. ask us)
> 2. Create a user ID.
> ...




1. i have two names in my mind : PRIMEABGB & SMC INTERNATIONAL.
2. I have tried that but it is not happening. will try again. can i create a user id even if i do not buy anything for now?
4. how many payment methods are there?
5. i have only debit card .
6. do not understand the point.


----------



## pegasus (Nov 18, 2010)

Really nice buy. 
I have a HX620 and hope to get a HX850 or something better next.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> 1. i have two names in my mind : PRIMEABGB & SMC INTERNATIONAL.
> 2. I have tried that but it is not happening. will try again. can i create a user id even if i do not buy anything for now?
> 4. how many payment methods are there?
> 5. i have only debit card .
> 6. do not understand the point.



2. Yes you can register on both the sides even if you are not buying anything. 
4. These are the most often used payment methods :

Online Payment - You pay by your debit/credit card directly on the shopping website. (Currently SMC doesnt have this method.)

Offline Payment -- You will get bank details from the website. After that you can either go to the mentioned Bank and deposit the money in Cash or transfer the amount online through Net Banking (or commonly known as NEFT). 

Paypal - Pay by PAYPAL service.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2010)

Avi, apart from what Harry clarified, (6) means if you decide to do an online payment the website should take you to a secure payment gateway (which automatically pulls the designated amount) and you input your bank credentials and submit. The payment is authorized and authenticated, if success, you bounce back to the originating site.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 20, 2010)

asingh said:


> Avi, apart from what Harry clarified, (6) means if you decide to do an online payment the website should take you to a secure payment gateway (which automatically pulls the designated amount) and you input your bank credentials and submit. The payment is authorized and authenticated, if success, you bounce back to the originating site.



this reminds me that whenever i refill my mobile online from VODAFONE site

i give my number first then the amount for recharge then payment mode as net banking which takes me to HDFC BANK site asking my username password then my account number and when i confirm my account gets debited and  vodafone site returns back. MOBILE account is credited again.

So online transaction for IT product should be similar to this i guess.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2010)

If you choose netbanking, then it will be almost the same.


----------



## Power_user_EX (Nov 21, 2010)

Actually ppl are confused with the checkout process while buying online... its easy as 1..2..3.. and done!
If u select cash payment in a/c then email them after you have done the cash payment in their bank account on the same day it self for early dispatch.


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2010)

Second option would be NEFT transfer. Where you transfer funds to the seller. Which is just as easy, but done via your banks online portal. Again you use the i-PIN.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 5, 2010)

should i buy the corsair hx850 or the corsair ax850? wat is the difference? the price difference between the two is very less...want to take a gtx 580 with atleast 2 hard drives..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2010)

for GTX580, a TX650W will do. no need spend so much until you want go for SLI. if you want clean interior & less wires, go for HX620W (or maybe HX650W).


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 5, 2010)

*@Power_user_EX*

I have one question ... In the final bill you got from Primeabgb , Did they give you everything at the price listed on the net or did they add VAT or Credit Card payment Extra Tax ????


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 5, 2010)

Prime usually charges including tax but excluding delivery charges/octroi wherever applicable. Still, they do give you a quote for it.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok ...


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 6, 2010)

It is an excellent PSU. I would rather say Corsair, Antec, XFX and Seasonic are the best choice of PSUs one can ever imagine, these PSIs will never let your H/W down. I think CM should stop manufacturing PSUs, it always come up with some issue. Although CM produces some excellent Cases.

You are trying to X-Fire an HD4850 and 4870. I am not sure how much success you will have. You should OC your HD4850 to match with the speed of 4870. Because 4850 being a slow GPU when X-Fired with an HD4870 will automatically DOWNCLOCK the speed of HD4870 to match it with the speed of 4850


----------



## Power_user_EX (Dec 6, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> *@Power_user_EX*
> 
> I have one question ... In the final bill you got from Primeabgb , Did they give you everything at the price listed on the net or did they add VAT or Credit Card payment Extra Tax ????



The bill contained the price that was listed on net.

The price listes on net is with VAT.

However u need to pay extra as bank transfer fee or credit card transaction fee. It usually between 100 to 200 Rs.


----------

